# Biggest caches:



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

The thought occurred to me, when looking at a picture of the Ross Revenge, which fishing ship has caught the most fish?

The ship that came to my mind was Ross Revenge´s sister, the Icelandic sidewinder turned purse-seiner Sigurdur (IS 4, later RE 33) which is still going strong, and must be somewhere in the million tons plus category.

Of course, large pelagic purse seiners wastly outstrip traditional trawlers on tonnage basis, (if not value), but then the huge factory ships (the "vacuum cleaners") may far outstrip them.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Well Birgir:
In Iceland you have some trawlers who have brougth wast quanteties ashore.
The Børkur and Holmaborg had some few years ago yearly catches of arond
70/80000 ton of pelagic species.
Quite an achivement cosidering that a year only has 365 days=200 ton/day!!!!!
I once did see an picture of the side trawler Mai(Ross Revenges sister) coming
into Hafnarfjord full up with Red Fish from an trip to East Greenland there was
a stack of fish on her deck far above her whaleback and if my memorie serves
me right she landed around 560 ton that trip(Dóri was skipper that trip)
The Neptunus with Bjarni Ingimarson as skipper in the hay days when running
West to the Ritu Bank in Labrador in a shuttle traffic filling up in between 
36 and 72 houers of fishing-Most time used was steaming forth and back-he 
must have landed around 8000 to a year =130000 kits in a year!!!!!!.
So you Icelanders are used to record catches.
What i think is an achivement is that the new Canadian and Greenland shrimp
trawlers do land up to 10000 ton of frozen/packed shrimps in a year!!!!!
In Chile and Peru there are pursers who do have very big yearly carches.
When no quota was on the Pollack in Alaska and they was fishing what they call Olympic Fishing i.e.For getting as much as possible when quotas wher put on the fishing- They had some tremendous catches of Pollocks.
One ship came in to land she had 750 ton of frozen Pollack roes?????
The authoryties put an end to this imediately. 
This skipper took only the roes and dumped the fish overboard as he did get 
maybe 6 time more money for a ton of roe than for a ton of Pollask fillets.
After all fishing is basically about earning money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Has the Sigurdur not been an as you say Vacuum Cleaning for the last 20 years?

What has she caugth when fishing with an bottom trawl all together????

If you do compare Sigurdur with Neptunus who has caugth more fish????

I would think that the Neptunus who started fishing in 1948- and was top ship for many years- must have landed most ground fish of all Icelandic ships!!!
In 1948 Neptunus landed 356 ton=5700 Kits and made 19069 Pound Sterling 
a record wich stood for many years.
Neptunus was scrapped in 1976 after beeing laid up for some years.
Only ship matching that catch was the Grimsby trawler Kirknes who had an record Plaice landing in 1950 and made around 20000 Pound Sterling
Skipper was Icelandic born Karl(KEILI) Sigurdson


----------



## mkeeble (Jan 17, 2007)

birgir said:


> The thought occurred to me, when looking at a picture of the Ross Revenge, which fishing ship has caught the most fish?
> 
> The ship that came to my mind was Ross Revenge´s sister, the Icelandic sidewinder turned purse-seiner Sigurdur (IS 4, later RE 33) which is still going strong, and must be somewhere in the million tons plus category.
> 
> ...


In the late 1960's the boat to beat was the Sumerset Maughan out of Hull skippered by Bill Brettall
MKeeble


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Hallo MKeeble:
He sure was a top skipper Bill Brettel but beaten he was on some occasions.
Roy Waller in the Stella Leonis beat him in 1963/64
Bill Wilson ------ Primella --------- 1968

This was the Silver Cod competition based on most fish caugth in a year.
In my world the top skipper is the one with the highest daily average of money earned and less expenses used. That does show off on the bottom line when the year has ended.
When winning the Silver Cod for the first time in 1962 he was beaten in grossing by the Northella.
But no credit taken from Bill Brettel he was the greatest especially after the stern trawlers C S Forester and Hammond Innes came into service.


----------

